
Ask HN: What do do with an Apple IIGS - alexanderson
I inherited an old Apple IIGS and got it running this weekend. It&#x27;s got all the necessary system disks along with a slew of HyperCard stacks. After reliving my childhood with some old Atari and Accolade games, I&#x27;m at a loss what to do with it. Any suggestions?
======
jstewartmobile
I remember reading somewhere[0] that they were used in the early days of Super
Nintendo development due to similar chipsets.

[0]
[http://www.patpend.net/articles/ar/sil10.html](http://www.patpend.net/articles/ar/sil10.html)

------
alpham4l3
Good thing you inherited some software with it, and that it works.

I would suggest applying some Google Fu to find a user group that you can
trade with.

If you are a Linux user, you can probably use it as a terminal - connected via
serial.

